# Hello, My Name is Doris Debuting on Digital May 31 and on Blu-ray & DVD June 14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “FANTASTIC”
> 
> ~ Christopher Rosen, THE HUFFINGTON POST
> 
> ...


----------

